# Sand capped with fluorite (plant mix)?



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Post the best picture of your sand substrate and flourite next to each other.

I would use thin (<0.5in) substrate if sand is finer than flourite. Otherwise 1:1: proportion would be OK, to avoid anaerobic issues and gravel siphoning it up accidentally.


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm actually away for the holidays this week. But the sand is definitely a larger grain, but not as large as the fluorite. So knowing about the potential of anaerobic pockets makes me glad I brought this up, so only a .5" layer? I definitely have a good population of Malaysian trumpet snails aerating the sand now. I don't see why that would change with a fluorite cap.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

MTS will work through the flourite cap. I would add it in shallow layers, perhaps just in drifts or patches. See it you like the more natural look.


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

Great idea. Thanks everyone! If I add it like that would I have to take out all my plants?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

No. Aquatic plants are not like land plants. They do not mind the substrate getting a little deeper around the stems. Do not bury the smallest plants, like ground cover plants, of course.


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

Okay, so my dwarf sag and small crypts I need to be careful of? That's good to know. Thanks for your help! And Merry Christmas!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I would think the flourite on top of the sand will eventually go into the bottom. MTS? I don't think you can add that in a tank that is already done up. Wouldn't that just dissolve? You need to have the MTS on the bottom and then cap the flourite.


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry, the snail, not the soil


----------

